# WANTED: Bonnet Creek Orlando September 15 - 22



## CasinoHype (Aug 14, 2018)

Need a 2, 3, or 4 bedroom for the week of September 15-22.

Needs to be Bonnet Creek as I have a conference near that week. 

Please post here or message me. Thanks


----------



## neil p (Aug 15, 2018)

are you interested in a Westgate Blue tree Resort ?


----------



## silentg (Aug 15, 2018)

Do you have RCI? I saw Bonnet Creek for exchange in September on weeks. Check it out if you have an account.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 24, 2018)

Grant,

I'm still holding the week at Cypress Palms if you need that.

Let me know, please.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 26, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Grant,
> 
> I'm still holding the week at Cypress Palms if you need that.
> 
> Let me know, please.



I'm not still holding it.


----------

